# How do I attach wooden frames to brick wall?



## martinbudden (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I want to put a row of cupboards high up along the wall of my garage. It's a single-brick wall with piers roughly every 5 feet. I'd like to frame in the spaces between the piers, then I can attach the cupboards to the wooden frames.
How do I attach the wooden frames to the brick?

Thanks!


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Pictures??? If you are building a wood framed wall in between ?piers? I would think you could use building or construction mastic on your sill plate to stick the bottom of the wall to the garage concrete and then just nail or screw the top plate to the cieling joists.


----------



## bluebird5 (Jan 24, 2011)

what are cup boards?


----------



## bluebird5 (Jan 24, 2011)

if you are building a wall between piers just tapcon it to the floor and to the piers use 2 3/4 tapcons


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

bluebird--- Not cup boards; Cupboards, otherwise known as wall-hung cabinets sometimes used to hide or store cups. Tapcons would work as well, but the row of cupboards would only be anchored on the sides to the piers. What would keep the wall from bowing out into the garage under the weight of the cupboards and the cups if the top of the wall is not anchored as well.


----------



## bluebird5 (Jan 24, 2011)

well can you just use a single top plate and nail or screw it to the ceiling joist throught the drywall if it is already finished?


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Right On Bro !!!!!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

bluebird5 said:


> what are cup boards?


These are a dated description of kichen cabinets.
Jeff and Porky had cubbards.
That's a Lassie reference.
Ron


----------



## wordsmith (Mar 6, 2011)

hello,

In masonry walls, metal door frames are often used in place of traditional wooden ones. They are made from sheets of steel to offer increased strength and durability. The steel is much more resistant to moisture and temperature changes than a wood frame, and will not rot or warp. When installing these frames in a masonry wall, most manufacturers recommend that the frame is installed before the brick or block. If the doors need to be installed after the walls are complete, special anchors are required to fasten the frame in place.

thanks,

http://www.softwaredownload1.com/free software download  http://www.softwaredownload1.com/download software  http://www.softwaredownload1.com/free download


----------



## martinbudden (Mar 5, 2011)

Cupboard = Cabinet.
Sorry, I had no idea that people in other parts of the world wouldn't know what cupboard means.

Here is a pic of my wall, you can see the three areas between the four brick piers. I want wall cabinets going all the way along, so I'll need something to attach them to: e.g. by framing in the gaps between the piers. I'll cover the whole thing with pegboard before attaching the cabinets.









The end result will be something like this, but much wider:


----------



## bluebird5 (Jan 24, 2011)

i would tapcon the cabinets directly to the block wall


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

The pictures ARE worth a thousand words. I thought you were only putting up cabinets BETWEEN piers. Since it appears you are planning to cover the entire -or most of it- wall with cabinets I would recommend measuring the depth of the pier that stands out from the wall, what is it 3 1/2 inches?, and use 2x6s instead of 2x4s to frame out the entire wall from end to end 16 O.C.. Whereever your studs would land in front of a pier turn those studs flat or 90 deg. to the front surface of the wall and keep framing from one end to the other. Be sure to put up a 6-10 mil vapor barrier first and insulate that concrete wall first. Then all your cabinets and cupboards and desks and whatever will have a nice straight wall to anchor to. Tapcon the bottom plate to the floor, provided there is no radiant heat or water lines running along there and nail your top plate(s) to the joists above.


----------

